# 3M samples



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

hi all

having read a few threads and i have been thinking for a while now - im wondering if anybody would be interested in 3M samples at a reduced price to the full size bottles of course.

I would be willing to bottle up samples in say 100ml of the complete range or just individuals so people can try - i wonder if this would be a good idea if i can get enough people interested

let me know what you think and maybe what you would like

JIM


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

BE INTERESTED IN THIS JIM:thumb: SAMPLES OF THE COMPLETE NEW RANGE


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hell yes  i have a few, but would like to give some other a try aswell


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I would be intrested in this also, it's great to be able to try before you commit a huge amount especially seeing as i don't use that much.

What is the full range, isn't the 3M range huge?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I would be intrested in this also, it's great to be able to try before you commit a huge amount especially seeing as i don't use that much.
> 
> What is the full range, isn't the 3M range huge?


masssssive :lol:

i think the perfect it III is the newest range, but i think there is the II and the I ranges before it.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i'm also interested in a few.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

i'd be interested also :thumb:


----------



## JEFF (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yes..... Definitely interested.....fancy trying the complete new range:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd be wanting the new super improved range with no fillers then for a try out please

Best not to get to many to try, as i don't have a style as sorts yet as have only been learning the jedi art for a few months!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i bought 80349 a while ago and its awesome. no fillers


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I'd be interested in a few samples too, just brought the backing plate and some pads off you so wouldn't mind trying the polishes :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cheers Phil

My filler fear comes from wanting to be good with the machine, knowing what i can and can't achieve. 

I wouldn't want to stand back as go wow and then find it wasn't me!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

another very intrested party here,have loads of menz so would be great way to test the water without spending a fortune..........how many thumbs up do you need to have a go with the sample idea?.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

@Autoperfection - you'll have to make a note (if poss) of which in the range contains fillers and which don't.

I've only had experience with 80349 which does not contain fillers and works great with a combo of pads.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all
thanks for the replies - i have enough interest to do this - im going to work on pricing tonight to make it cost effective - obviously the more we get the cheaper i can potentially do ( maybe a group buy) - i was thinking of doing
1 fast cut plus 50417 low filler
2 fine compound 09375 low filler
3 extra fine compound 80349 low filler
4 trizact 50077 some filler
5 machine polish 09378 some filler
6 ultra fina se 09378 low filler
7 Finishing glaze 05729 some filler

I would not expect anyone to comit to all of them - i will just allow order for whatever you want 

as for quantity im looking to do 150ml sample bottles
Would this suit?

thanks
Jim


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

talisman said:


> another very intrested party here,have loads of menz so would be great way to test the water without spending a fortune..........how many thumbs up do you need to have a go with the sample idea?.


just had a look at the range on AP web site with 8 listed anybody give a idea on what is what? which would be a good starting point againt say intense and final finish by menz...............or are AP thinking of doing a 8 bottle sample pack?.:buffer:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

talisman said:


> just had a look at the range on AP web site with 8 listed anybody give a idea on what is what? which would be a good starting point againt say intense and final finish by menz...............or are AP thinking of doing a 8 bottle sample pack?.:buffer:


lol beat me to it!!!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

what is the product and what is it used for?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

trizact has LOADS of fillers, i think maseal did a test on a few of these

ultrafine SE is like 106FF & 85RD, and iirc contains NO fillers at all


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Jim I'd defo be up for this


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Jim
Count me in, would like to try ultra fine (no fillers) against menz

Phil


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ultra fina is like PO85RD, with very little cut.

80439 extra fine cut is IMO a medium polish like Menzerna PO85RD3.02 IE medium cut and finishes out very good.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Maybe this will be useful:



















IMHO, 50077 does fill a lot, 80343 and 80349 doesn't fill at all.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Excellent :thumb: , i have been look at a few 3M products for a while now an wud be wel up for a few samples before splashing out on the whole range, lol


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Im interested


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

maesal said:


> Maybe this will be useful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after seeing that im intrested aswell


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

I WOULD DEFFO LIKE TO TRY SOME caps soz 3M Fast cut PLUS - 50417


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds good to me managed to blag some Ultrafina from a bodyshop but yet to use it.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd be up for some samples as well.


----------



## cvs04 (Jan 2, 2007)

*3m samples*

Already use Trizact and ultra fine and found them to be really good I'd certainly be interested in trying the products for the rest of the range!


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok guys 
im gonna do these in 100ml samples - what price do you think is fair (i want to make this as feasable as possible for all) 
I am thinking of £3.65 for each sample - how does that sound?

ta
JIM


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

That sounds reasonable to me

id be interested in a couple of samples

how and when would you be taking payment

Id be after:-

Trizact and Ultrafina se

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds good


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

yup sounds good


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Indeed - I would take the full range in sample size so I could pick what works for me which is what I did with the Menz range then buy the products I like in 1L bottles


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> Indeed - I would take the full range in sample size so I could pick what works for me which is what I did with the Menz range then buy the products I like in 1L bottles


me too.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi to confirm what is availible

1 fast cut plus 50417 
2 fine compound 09375 
3 extra fine compound 80349 
4 trizact 50077 
5 machine polish 09376
6 ultrafina se 50383 
7 Finishing glaze 05729 
8 Finesse it 09639

all are priced at £3.85 each - Ive made all the same price by taking the rough with the smooth and ive had to buy the 100ml sample bottles also.
This includes postage also hence why ive increased by 20p over last post (the bottles wernt priced as quoted )

I will acept paypal @ [email protected]
you can email me @ [email protected]

Please make sure you include postal address and name with any orders.
I will also add these to the website - www.autoperfectionworld.co.uk so if people want to order by card they can.
Also i will ship anywhere in the world -

I can take orders now and start dispatch tomorrow

thanks to all

many regards

JIM:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

excellent, ill see what i have in the garage tomorrow :lol: and order the samples of the ones i dont have


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> excellent, ill see what i have in the garage tomorrow :lol: and order the samples of the ones i dont have


great look forward to the order:thumb:

JIM


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

order sent m8


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Can't find samples on website, give us a clue?


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

lee9 said:


> Can't find samples on website, give us a clue?


They will be on website during tomorrow morning:thumb:


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks, i need to order some pads aswell.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

email sent.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Are you doing these as samples as well?

3M Ultrafina SE 50383
3M Machine Polish 09376


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi to confirm what is availible

1 fast cut plus 50417 
2 fine compound 09375 
3 extra fine compound 80349 
4 trizact 50077 
5 machine polish 09376 
6 ultrafina se 50383 
7 Finishing glaze 05729 
8 Finesse it 09639

all are priced at £3.85 each - Ive made all the same price by taking the rough with the smooth and ive had to buy the 100ml sample bottles also.
This includes postage also hence why ive increased by 20p over last post (the bottles wernt priced as quoted )

I will acept paypal @ [email protected]
you can email me @ [email protected]

Please make sure you include postal address and name with any orders.
I will also add these to the website - www.autoperfectionworld.co.uk so if people want to order by card they can.
Also i will ship anywhere in the world -

I can take orders now and start dispatch tomorrow

thanks to all

many regards

JIM


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

all samples on the website now 
under sample category on left menu

thanks
JIM


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Order sent Jim !! :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

just put in an order


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim,

I've just paid you via paypal for 3 x samples.

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

can anyone put all 8 of the 3M polishes available into categories in terms of cut and gloss etc like the menz polishes if anyone knows that is!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Breezy said:


> can anyone put all 8 of the 3M polishes available into categories in terms of cut and gloss etc like the menz polishes if anyone knows that is!


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47254&page=4

scroll down to Miracle's post


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Order placed.


----------



## FrostWhiteBB4 (Jul 1, 2007)

top marks for providing this sample offer for both 3M and Menzerna ranges

Shall be ordering soon. :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would as well be interested if you can ship to the United States if not, do you know where i could order some? I cant seem to find any websites caryying it.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

The person who started the thread is offering the samples, with worldwide shipment.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Dalton'smyhero said:


> I would as well be interested if you can ship to the United States if not, do you know where i could order some? I cant seem to find any websites caryying it.


Hi

if you order on the website we will ship worldwide no probs

many thanks to all of you who have ordered

JIM


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim, samples received and I've just placed an order for another 3 via paypal. Cheers.
Baz


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

got mine on friday, cheers Jim.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

ordered a few samples last night


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Got my samples friday thanks for the fast postage. Used afew of the samples yesterday very impressed :thumb:


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks guys 
and thanks for the orders.
JIM


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Payment sent for 2 samples ultrafina se 50383 and extra fine compound 80349.

cheers for great offer here :thumb: 

igor


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Are:

09375 - Fine compound - Black top
80349 - Extra fine compound - Yellow top

Equivalent to Menz IP 3.01 and Final Finish 85RD?

Fancy giving them a try...


----------

